# spyder MK-5



## monkeylight

I'm looking for information about a Sears Spyder MK-5.  It is a five speed bike with gear shift and banana seat.  I can't find anything on it via a web search.  Does that mean its a piece of junk or is it a rare collectible or something in between?


----------



## 30thtbird

What Is the serial number? It's on the left rear dropout. That one looks to be In very nice condition. Good find! Here are some pics out of the Sears catalog from Christmas of 66. The pic of the bike Is on page 411 and the description Is on page 410. Also notice the console pic on page 410 that yours Is missing.  I think the beginning of your serial number Is 50245971. If I am right , notice the part number In the description by the price. This Is how you can date a lot of Sears badged bikes. Hope this has helped.  Kenny.


----------



## monkeylight

*Spyder MK-5...many thanks*

Kenny, you rock!  Thank you so much for the catalog info (and the clue on dating the Sears bikes).  If you were closer to Chicago, I'd kiss ya!


----------



## 30thtbird

No offense, but don't scare me like that!! hahahaha. Glad I could help. I too have a Sears badged Murray 24" bike like yours except mine Is violet/purple. I got It very incomplete and got very lucky when I found the missing shifter and console. It's not extremely rare by no means, but yours Is In very nice condition.  But, if you do ever decide to let It go, I would be very interested. I do have a 40's ballooner to go pic up this weekend. May even have something to trade If you would be Interested.  Kenny.


----------



## 30thtbird

Testing 1 2 3 .... Things are not working right on my end. Been trying to respond to a pm and don't think It's going through.


----------



## monkeylight

*pm failure*

Having the same problems.  Email me at laura@monkeylight.com


----------



## monkeylight

*Sears catalogs*

Hey Kenny,

Do you have any links to other old Sear Catalogs?


----------



## embro

Very nice bike. And it is awesome that is not purple for a change.


----------



## 30thtbird

This is where I found your pic. They don't have a lot listed, but It is a big help. Kenny.

http://www.wishbookweb.com/HomePage.htm


----------



## partsguy

Man, that is cool!


----------

